# Cheap and Simple



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That’s a good question


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

def following this


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Simplest would be a good mount for your phone. . .


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For many years I've used simple Garmin handheld units mounted on my console with a bracket... The only additional thing needed is one with power cord so you can do without batteries.. Mount is somewhere that allows you to see it clearly when running... I long ago started entering waypoints on mine at critical turning points to be able to run at night or in a driving rainstorm.. very handy... Enter the app for easygps into your home computer and you'll have the means to download all of your waypoints to save them - even it your gps crashes (or the screen becomes hard to see over time - much more common in my experience. With your data loaded you can easily download it into a new handheld whenever needed. I prefer simple waypoint machines with no chart at all - like the old Garmin 72 handheld and find them very useful - although the only data they contain will be what you enter in waypoints....


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Handheld VHF with GPS... I have SH 870, has basic GPS, functionality - waypoints, routes, tracks. Also good for calling for help.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Depends where your fishing and trying to lay down tracks...you can do it with a simple handheld unit..they are hard to see and input data when bumping around


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

When I need GPS, I use Navionics on an old cell phone in a Lifeproof case. Have it mounted on a small Ram phone mount. Works amazing, and I have an older handheld Garmin GPS that I use for backup since the phone battery doesn't last all that long.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Humminbird helix 7 without side or down imaging is pretty affordable, and the screen is larger than any handheld.


----------

